
Ask HN: HN like site for hacking startups - perlpimp
I realize this is the site for this but news flow has been growing more generic, diverting from original how I got first 100 users etc.
======
ramon
Try looking for startup news websites, it's for a more non-technical segment.
I like it here because it's technical :).

~~~
perlpimp
Well there is devstash.io for pure code and I was hoping there'd be something
centered about bootstrapping and getting a company going. struggles
etc(technology included and related to business struggles) where I can discuss
with likeminded people who are going from 0 to 1 or getting first group of
fans going.

~~~
ramon
You should try angel.co linkedin.com www.producthunt.com www.venturebeat.com
www.techcrunch.com

------
sharemywin
most of the time I feel like it's crickets here when I ask a question about an
idea or view on things. Of course Quora is more oriented to that. But it feels
more factual and not opinions.

